

What Vehicle Should Startups Use For Seed Stage Fundraising? - grellas
http://slant.co/topics/what-vehicle-should-startups-use-for-seed-stage-fundraising/opinions/convertible-note

======
StuieK
Hey guys one of the founders of Slant here.

We are just getting started and a lot of the functionality we want is missing,
but I'd love to hear your feedback on the direction we are taking with the
site.

We eventually want to be the home of information StackOverflow is closing for
being too subjective for their Q/A format.

~~~
georgespencer
The UX is slightly confusing. The Viewpoints toggles are easy to miss.

~~~
StuieK
Ah you're right. That is one of the main things I'm worried about as the
Viewpoint toggle are pretty much the most important UI control on that page.
I'll work on making it more clear.

------
sgold1
Equity. Everybody knows what they get.

~~~
wtvanhest
Just curious, what about smaller rounds? Let's say 100k, how do you balance
out legal costs that approach the size of the round?

~~~
btyrad
Your legal costs shouldn't approach 100k in a seed round! 3-5k ...find a
different attorney.

~~~
StuieK
Yep. Series seed can be done for under 5k, and so can convertible
equity/notes. It's less about the type of tool you're using, and more to do
with how much modification to the standards you want to do. Thats the beauty
of standardized documentation, minimal negotiation and cost.

